# im Hohlweg die Felsenwände



## osa_menor

Hallo an alle,

ich benötige Hilfe bei der Übersetzung der folgenden Textzeile aus einem Gedicht (Max Dauthendey 1867 – 1918): 

"Nach meiner Sprache Klang und an meinem Gang kennen mich die Gelände und im Hohlweg die Felsenwände."

Mein Versuch:
Según el tono de mi lenguaje y mi modo de andar me conocen los campos y ??

Das Bild, das ich zu den Worten "im Hohlweg die Felsenwände" im Kopf habe, ist in etwa dieses:


Aber ich finde keine passende Bezeichnung dafür im Spanischen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Tonerl

Hier ein Vorschlag, den vielleicht ein(e) Muttersprachler(in) verifizieren  sollte:

_*a mi modo de andar me conocen los terrenos y en la cañada las paredes de roca*_
an meinem Gang kennen mich die Geländer und im Hohlweg die Felsenwände

LG


----------



## ayuda?

*Re:* "Nach meiner Sprache Klang und an meinem Gang kennen mich - *die Gelände und im Hohlweg die Felsenwände*."

*No soy nativo pero diríá:*
...el terreno y en el barranco/la quebrada los peñascos

*Felsenwände* = **(_más literalmente —las vertientes rocosas/las paredes rocosas_)


----------



## osa_menor

Vielen Dank Tonerl und ayuda?,

das Wort _peñascos_ scheint mir hier passend, es war mir bei meiner Suche in Leo&Co nicht über den Weg gelaufen. 
Lassen sich die Begriffe _cañada _und _peñascos _kombinieren? _Barranco_ und_ quebrada _erscheinen mir sehr gewaltig.


----------



## Tonerl

„_*die Gelände“ ( Pluraletantum) und im Hohlweg die Felsenwände 
„los terrenos*_“ y en la cañada los acantilados/despeñaderos

_*Schlucht
Abgrund*_
barranco

_*großer Felsen 
Felsblock *_
peñasco_* 

der Hohlweg *_
la cañada

_*Felswand *_
pared de una roca (literalmente)
el acantilado
el despeñadero_* 

LG*_


----------



## anahiseri

Ein anderer Punkt:
auf jeden Fall *por
"Por *el tono de mi voz / mi modo de andar.. . . . .* "*


----------



## osa_menor

Danke für das "por", AnahiSeri, damit klingt der Satz wirklich besser. Präposizionen in einer fremden Sprache sind immer ein wenig Glückssache .
Ich habe noch ein anderes Bild gefunden, das den gesuchten Begriff gut verdeutlicht. Gibt es ähnliche Landschaften in Spanien?


----------



## anahiseri

ich kenn mich da nicht so gut aus, kenne aber Bergsteigerinnen, bei denen ich mich erkundigen kann


----------



## anahiseri

Eine von ihnen meint:
La cañada es un paso de ganado. Yo diria que es un* camino entre paredes de roca. *


----------



## osa_menor

Vielen Dank an alle für die Hilfe und die Mühe, die Ihr Euch gemacht habt. 
Ich hatte Gelegenheit, alle Vorschläge für die Übersetzung mit einer Argentinierin zu besprechen und wir haben uns auf folgende Version geeinigt: 

_*Por el tono de mi voz y mi modo de andar me conocen los campos y en la cañada las paredes de roca*_.


----------

